# مجموعة كتب جديدة



## Amr El Geuoshy (17 مارس 2007)

هذه مجموعة كتب جديدة :

all passwords : www.blueportal. org )



Handbook of Inorganic Chemical 6.76 MB
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20322418/ ...Hill_2003_ .rar

Handbook of Corrosion Engineering 10.47 MB
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20323168/ ...Hill_1999_ .rar

Chemical Engineer's Handbook 231MB
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20373580/ ...999_.part1. rar
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20348741/ ...999_.part2. rar
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20350257/ ...999_.part3. rar



Reciprocating Compressors - Operation & Maintenance
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20853894/ ...aintenance. rar 25.38 MB

Fundamentals of Air Polution
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20855363/ ...__3rd_ ed._.rar 18.18 MB

Rules of 
Thumbs fro Chemical ENgineers
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20857774/ ...__3rd_ ed._.rar

Compressors - Selection & Sizing
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20859332/ ...__2nd_ ed._.rar 30.52 MB

Advanced Control Engineering
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20859429/ ... gineering.rar 2.14 MB

Serious Incident Prevention
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20859750/ ...__2nd_ ed._.rar 5.35 MB

Petroleum Geology pf the SOuth Caspian Basin
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20860169/ ...pian_Basin. rar 8.04 MB

Handbook of Chemical Processing Equipment
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20860701/ ..._Equipment. rar 9.50 MB

Handbook of Hazardous Chemical Properties
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20862410/ ...Properties. rar 31.30 MB

Handbook of AIr Pollution Prevention & Control
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20862886/ ..._Control. ra r 8.83 MB

Handbook of Water & Wastewater Treatment Technologies
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20863482/ ...nolo gies.rar 11.13 MB

Non-Newtonian Flow in the Process Industries
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20863602/ ...dustries .rar 2.27 MB

Modeling of Chemical Kinetics & Reactor Design
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20866350/ ...tor_Design. rar 11.73 MB

Composition & Properties of Drilling & Completion Fluids
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20877208/ ...__5th_ ed._.rar 32.06 MB

Extractive Metallurgy of Copper
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20877508/ ...__4th_ ed._.rar 5.88 MB

Dust Explosions in the Process Industries
http://rapidshare. 
de/files/ 20878306/ ...__3rd_ ed._.rar 14.96 MB

Fundamentals & Technology of Combustion
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20879928/ ...Combustion. rar 14.75 MB


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (17 مارس 2007)

Hazardous Waste Compliance
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20882094/ ...Compliance. rar 1.86 MB

An Introduction to Chemical 
Engineering Analysis
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20882513/ ...H EMATICA.rar 8.29 MB

Probablistic Safety Assessment in the Chemical and Nuclear Industries
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20884414/ ...Industries. rar 41.94 MB

Fluidization Dynamics - A Predictive Theory
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20884483/ ...ive_Theory. rar 1.56 MB

Industrial Ventilation 
Design Guidebook
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20887004/ ..._Guidebook. rar 60.28 MB

Advanced Blowout & Well Control
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20887425/ ...ll_Control. rar 10.86 MB

Crystallization Process System
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20887505/ ...ss_Systems. rar 1.95 MB

What Went Wrong - Case Histories of Process Plant Disasters
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20888033/ ...__4th_ ed._.rar 12.58 MB

Learning From Accidents
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20888103/ ...__3rd_ ed._.rar 1.15 MB

Thermodynamics of Systems COntaining Flexible Chain Polymers
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20888672/ ...n_Polymers. rar 13.36 MB

Gas Purification
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20889680/ ...5t h_ed._.rar 27.02 MB

Loss Prevention in the Process Industries
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20891152/ ...3_vols. _.rar 24.73 MB

Centrigfugal Pumps - Design & Application
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20892293/ ...__2nd_ ed._.rar 32.96 MB

Standard Handbook of Petroleum & Natural Gas Engineering
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20900718/ ... _2_vols._.rar 39.12 MB

Hazardous Waste Handbook for Health & Safety
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20900880/ ...3rd_ed. _.r ar 6.57 MB

Chemistry of Petrochemical Processes
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20901001/ ...__2nd_ ed._.rar 4.46 MB

Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20901615/ ...__5th_ ed._.rar 28.24 MB

Pressure Vessel Design Manual
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20901789/ ...__3rd_ ed._.rar 9.20 MB

Crystallization
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20902115/ ...4 th_ed._.rar 4.96 MB


Pipe Drafting & Design
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20904092/ ...__2nd_ ed._.rar 71.81 MB

Pipe LIne Corrosion & Cathodic Protection
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20904212/ ...__3rd_ ed._.rar 6.57 MB

Adhesion Science & Engineering
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20904876/ ...__2_vols. _.rar 31.64 MB

Computational Flow Modeling for Chemical Reactor Engineering
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20905047/ ...ineeri ng.rar 7.53 MB

Environmental Control in Petroleum Engineering
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20906202/ ...ngineering. rar 11.17 MB

Coulson Richardson's Chemical Engineering Volume 4
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20906246/ ...Volume_ 4.r ar 1.42 MB

Coulson Richardson's Chemical Engineering Volume 2
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20906540/ ... 5th_ed._.rar 12.06 MB

Shale Shakers & Drilling Fluid Systems
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20906792/ ...id_Systems. rar 10.73 MB

Fluid Catalytic Cracking Handbook
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20907133/ ...__2nd_ ed._.rar 12.64 MB

Chemical Process Safety - Learning from Case Histories
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20907573/ ..._Histories. rar 17.14 MB

Pumping Station & Design
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20908257/ ...__2nd_ ed._.rar 24.04 MB

Introduction to Colloid & SUrface Chemistry
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20908741/ ...__4th_ ed._.rar 15.82 MB

Mathematica by Example
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20908852/ ..._rev._ ed._.rar 3.12 MB

Heat Transfer Handbook
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20909482/ ...Handbook .rar 19.49 MB

Transport Phenomena
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20910082/ ... _2nd_ed._.rar 18.93 MB

Organic Chemistry
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20911224/ ...hemistry. ra r 31.60 MB

Chemical Engineering Fluid Mechanics
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20911370/ ...__2nd_ ed._.rar 3.99 MB

Mastering Mathematica - Programming Methods & Applications
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20911519/ ...ications. ra r 3.58 MB

Numerical 
Analysis using MATLAB & Spreadsheets
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20911689/ ...2nd_ed. _ .rar 4.24 MB

Handbook of Thermal Engineering
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20912936/ ...ngineering. rar 32.87 MB


Applied Mathematics & Modeling for Chemcial Engineers
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20913956/ ..._Engineers. rar 20.78 MB


Corrosion
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20916557/ ...__2_vols. _.rar 43.23 MB

Chemical Process - Design & Integration
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20916570/ ...ntegration. rar 0.31 MB

Renewable Energy
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20917311/ ...3 rd_ed._.rar 18.34 MB

Chemical Thermodynamics of MAterials - Macro & Micro Aspects
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20917490/ ...ic_Aspects. rar 3.70 MB

Solid-Liquid Separation
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20917642/ ...__4th_ 
ed._.rar 3.31 MB

Pipeline Pigging Technology
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20918415/ ...__2nd_ ed._.rar 18.02 MB

Modelling in Transport Phenomena
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20918838/ ...l_Approach. rar 6.82 MB

Handbook of Chemical Reactive Hazards
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20919797/ ...__2_vols. _.rar 6.06 MB

Techniques for Adaptive Control
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20919943/ ...ve_Control. rar 3.01 MB

Handbook of Cathodic Corrosion Protection
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20920525/ ...3rd_ed. _.ra r 11.99 MB

Chemical Process Equipment - Selection & Design
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20922173/ ...and_Design. rar 35.97 MB

Environmental Engineering
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20922522/ ...__4th_ ed._.rar 8.13 MB

The MATHEMATICA Book
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20922969/ ...__5th_ ed._.rar 7.77 MB

Industrial Waste Treatment Handbookhttp: //rapidshare. de/files/ 20923265/ WOODARD__ F.__2000_ ._Industrial_ Waste_Tre atment_Handbook. rar 5.31 MB

Handbook of Thermodynamic Diagramshttp: //rapidshare. de/files/ 20927174/ YAWS__C._ L.__1996_ ._Handbook_ of_Thermody namic_Diagrams_ _4_vols._ .rar 82.31 MB

Valve Selection Handbook
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20927920/ ...__4th_ ed._.rar 15.08 MB


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (17 مارس 2007)

ThermoChemical Process - Principles & Models
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 21046449/ ...and_Models. rar 1.59 MB

Engineering Materials
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 21048368/ ...__2_vols. _.rar 20.40 MB

Metal Foams - A Design Guide
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 
21048745/ ...sign_Guide. rar 3.81 MB

Know & Understand CentrifugalPumps
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 21048993/ ...ugal_Pumps. rar 5.30 MB


Hazardous Chemicals Handbook
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 21074118/ ...__2nd_ ed._.rar 1.89 MB


Membranes for Industrial Wastewater Recovery & Re-Use
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 21092904/ ...and_Re- Use.rar 5.58 
Principles of Gasoline & Diesel Fuel Systems
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 22504742/ ...ems_OD1620. pdf 3.83 MB

Principles of Internal Combustion ENgines
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 22504833/ ... es_Od1619.pdf 3.65 MB

Engineering Design with Solid Works
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 22574619/ ..._SDC_2001_ .pdf 2.50 MB


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (17 مارس 2007)

Mass SPectrometry of Polymers
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 22582491/ ...RC_2002 _.pdf 10.06 MB

Modern Polymers Handbook
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 22583186/ ...Hill_1999_ .rar 13.14 MB

Schaums Easy Outlines - General Chemistry
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 22583214/ ...Graw-Hill_ .rar 1.04 MB

Organic CHemistry
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 22584686/ ...ll_2 001_.rar 28.75 MB

Handbook of Chemistry
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 22584948/ ...Hill_1999_ .rar 6.40 MB

Dictionary of Organic Chemistry
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 22584954/ ...ry__web_ .r ar 0.15 MB

Analysis & Control of Non_Linear Process SYstems
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 22585069/ 
...nger_2004_ .pdf 3.55 MB

Process Systems Analysis & Control
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 22585423/ ...Hill_1991_ .pdf 10.83 MB

Modern Control ENgineering
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 22585699/ ...otes_2003_ .pdf 8.45 MB

Dictionary of ENgineering
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 22585903/ ..._Ed__2003_ .pdf 5.54 MB

Computational Flow Modeling for Chemical Reactor Engineering (Process Systems Engineering) Vivek V. Ranade | ISBN: 0125769601 | File Type : PDF | Size : 7.37 Mb | 600 pages

http://www.uploadin g.com/?get= 1KYVQMO2


Crystallization 
J. W. MULLIN John W. Mullin | ISBN: 0750648333 | File Type : PDF | Size : 5.57 Mb | 600 pages

http://www.uploadin g.com/?get= I2SB3IM5


----------



## CHE Amjad (22 مارس 2007)

كل الاحترام و التقدير و الى الامام


----------



## alsaneyousef (23 مارس 2007)

assalam alikoum brother
I tried to access to the books they said file not found please can help
how to access 
jazakoum allah khyra
ismail


----------



## islamiccastel (7 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## مكي شاكر (25 أبريل 2007)

أشكرك جدا جدا


----------



## senior-student (26 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووووووور
جزاك الله خير


----------



## رياح الجنة (26 أبريل 2007)

شكرا ما قصرت
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نبيل ناصر (27 أبريل 2007)

ljjj8i00jpoutgjj


----------



## mmn (22 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور أخي على هذه الجهود المباركة ولو طلب بسيط هل يوجد كتاب يتعلق بنوعية الماء و تأثيره على محطات الإسالة


----------



## arabie2310 (23 أكتوبر 2007)

Gazakom Allah khayran
but how to reach an of these boks
the links are not completed
i am intersted in :
What Went Wrong - Case Histories of Process Plant Disasters
http://rapidshare. de/files/ 20888033/ ...__4th_ ed._.rar 12.58 MB
so what to do please?
Gazakom Allah Khayran
ahmed rabie


----------



## fadasi (29 أكتوبر 2007)

الشكر الجزيل لك اخي Amr El Geuoshy


----------



## alimechanism (13 نوفمبر 2007)

الشكر الجزيل لك اخي


----------



## ali_yasseen (13 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا
واذا كان لديك كتاب
Bioprocess Engineering Principles
لاني بحاجة اليه


----------



## مسلمه ايجابيه (14 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيييلا


----------



## غدير السواد (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*thanks*

thank you very much


----------



## arabie2310 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

Salamo alycom:
although they are very useful books, i find difficulty to download any of which.
if any one can provide me what to do as the links do not work, i will be very thankful


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (10 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## khalid elnaji (10 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي وحفظك من كل شر
ومشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور كتير


----------



## zerocoled (11 سبتمبر 2010)

dear my freinds 
i need this book
Reverse osmosis/ultrafiltration process Principles


----------



## برزان درويش (13 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز الروابط لا تعمل ارجووو حل هذ المشكلة


----------

